# Who's grown these Greenhouse Seeds?  Church, Lemon Skunk, Straw Haze?



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys     Im lookin for some recommendations from all of you out there that have any experience with these 3 strains from Greenhouse...  

Im lookin for some input on Church, Lemon Skunk, Straw Haze...?

Church and Lemon Skunk flower in about 9 weeks and the SH in 10+...  GH says that the Church is the highest yielder of the 3...  But I have read GREAT things about the SH...

So now it time for your thoughts....

And as always thanks in advance...


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 15, 2009)

im growing the GH super lemon haze outdoor it has about 5 weeks left  an i honestly can say that it is straight up the real deal frosted with crystals since like week one of flower an really does have quite the lemon smell to her..

look on the GH site it has a section where people send in reviews you should check it out..

Peace..


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 16, 2009)

C'mon guys       no live input on any of these strains???


----------



## T-Bone (Sep 20, 2009)

Just finished up a sraw-haze outdoors, it budded like silly, had to tie it up to tree branches it got so thick. the taste is great and the high is fantastic, it makes you want to go outside and chill. i didn't get any pics though. it is a great strain, a sure for many crops to come.
~T-Bone


----------



## the_baked_caveman (Sep 28, 2009)

i completely agree with t-bone,

my mate grew it and it was just as he's described it


----------



## maximummax (Dec 4, 2009)

Both myself and my buddy grew church about 5 or 6 crops apiece. The church has a slightly sweet berry smell to it. I was flowering about 12" and they were finishing about 28-30" under 400w hps in soil. The yield was about 1oz. of firm hard pack golf ball size buds. I feel the high is pretty social and I can function at work on this weed. Don't get me wrong, it's a pretty strong high but it doesn't put me on the couch. If I have to knock it, I would say it smokes a little harsher than some other weeds. NOT HARSH, just harsher than others. Better than most weed on the street. I loved it. Just got tired of it, although I do have a nice fat stash of it


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 4, 2009)

awesome thanks for the reply...


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

i've done the GH lemon skunk twice, both from dr chronic, with different results from the 2 grows.  first time it was thick and real lemony.  the second time it was almost a different strain.  had some lemony overtones but nothing like what it was the first time.  the beans were bought about a year apart.  just ordered more from attitude with hopes for better results.

the flavor of the true lemon can be very cool... people assume its been dipped in lemon juice or something.  great stuff.


----------



## tesla (Dec 5, 2009)

Grew out the Lemon Skunk, I ended up killing the mother, Too many better flavors out there


----------



## astrobud (Dec 10, 2009)

i did a lemon haze, indoor, flower about8.5 weeks 1000 watts hps. was a fave with my homies:hubba:


----------

